

New to HN, where to start? - kmack

Hey everyone, over the last couple of weeks I have been casually browsing the HN forum and have discovered what a massive and excellent community this is. So, I guess I was just wondering if there are any guidelines or things that a newcomer should be aware of? Thanks guys!
======
Wilduck
Well, if you want to read things by some of the top contributing users, a good
place to start would be the "leaderboard" [1]. Click on one of the users
names, and click "comments". These are usually pretty fun to read (especially
from those with high "avg" karma).

Also, to answer a couple questions you will inevitably have while browsing
through their comments or old posts:

1) There is a karma threshold for down-voting (currently 500).

2) The "expired link" page you see is a known issue and is unlikely to be
fixed any time soon.

As for guidelines:

Always try to add to the discussion. Be nice. This isn't reddit (humor is
fine, but stupid jokes are not). Upvote on quality of content, not appeal of
content.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>

------
kmack
I guess another question I have, which maybe should just be created in it's
own thread is this...

I'm looking for a technical co-founder for a new business. While I'm not
trying to find someone from this post, I am curious as to what would be a good
path to take to begin to establish myself as a good person to go into business
with. It seems that one of the most important things, beside from being
generally qualified, motivated, etc. is to begin trying to learn as much about
the technical side of things as possible.

Do you guys agree with this? If so, where is a good place to start learning to
code on a basic level?

~~~
hodder
If you want to learn to code, start with Udacity:

www.udacity.com

It is a great resource, and it is free.

~~~
kmack
wow, thank you this is extremely useful and easy to understand

------
simantel
This is now two years old, but still a pretty awesome resource:

<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

Also if you want to search with more control than Google provides, check out:

<http://www.hnsearch.com>

------
kmack
Awesome, I'm really excited to really start learning some stuff about the
tech/start up world. It seems that I've read more interesting articles on HN
in about fifteen minutes than hours on other forums

------
bockris
The Guidelines link is in the footer.

~~~
kmack
Oh, alright thanks

